# Sleep at 8 wks vs 10, 12, etc...



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

So right now my 8-9 wk old puppy sleeps about 3 hours/day. She is crated about 3 hours a day also, and she might sleep then, I don't know. I was just wondering from all of your experiences, how does that compare to the upcoming weeks for us? Did your puppy continue to sleep that much when they were 12 weeks or so, or does the "Vizsla Crazy" just last all day long at 12 wks, nonstop?  Just curious as I start going back to class next week and will actually have to start concentrating on homework...


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Others may be able to answer your question more specifically, because I did not keep track of how much Pumpkin was sleeping @ 8, 10, 12 wks etc. I just paid attention to her habits & patterns, because each dog is different. IMO, I would avoid trying to compare your pup to others unless something seems way out of the norm/unusual. Growth spurts can effect their sleep & exercise for a period of time too. How much time your puppy is crated & what type of exercise they are getting are additional factors. If you plan on crating your puppy for several hours each time you leave for class, you can expect her to need lots of attention, training, & exercise when you return. It may alter your study schedule, but when you purchase/adopt a V, you are assuming responsibility for a dog that needs & thrives on a lot of stimulation. My experience has been that the older Pumpkin gets (almost 7m), the more exercise she needs. I'm sorry to say that it was a lot easier to wear her out when she was younger. Vs literally can be on the "go" all the time. This is one of the reasons they are not the dog for everyone. We have had to alter a lot of things in our schedule to meet Pumpkin's needs. Many times that means not getting other things done, being out in nasty weather, or out running her off leash when we would rather be sleeping or sitting on our hind ends! You can do it though  Best wishes.


----------



## Linescreamer (Sep 28, 2010)

Great answer!


----------



## raps702 (Dec 19, 2010)

I would think at 8-9 weeks old your puppy would sleep more than 3 hours a day? They need lots of sleep to grow into healthy dogs. My experience Axel slept that long at 12 weeks or longer, however he was getting lots of exercise, and play time as well. As kellygh stated you need to alter your schedule to meet your puppies needs, for example I was up at 6am this morning and at a park before anyone was around, and I spent an hour with Axel throwing a frisbee and going for a long walk. Good luck


----------



## lilhoosier32 (Feb 23, 2011)

Oh yes, I've definitely already seen the alteration in the schedule. I just want to know what to expect before classes start up again so I can plan when/if I can do work before it all starts up again. Always up at 6 AM too, for sure!  It's helpful to know that your pup was sleeping a bit until 12 weeks. That helps me, thanks


----------

